# fan noise issue with dell e6500

## damsos

hello,

i have a dell E6500 and when i boot on gentoo the laptop starts immediately its very noisy

fan .

I don't have this issue when booting on windows.

any idea how to deal with this ?

Many thanks

----------

## bunder

probably something with ACPI...  tried doing the DSDT fix?

----------

## damsos

i think so, the problem becomes unbearable when i launch alsasound, before that it is noisy

but bearable.

thanks,

----------

## Se7enLC

What BIOS version? I have A10 on that laptop, and it is SILENT, even when the fans do kick up.

Do you have the intel or nvidia graphics?

----------

## damsos

i have A11, and nvidia quadro nvs 160 M when i lowered in alsamixer the 'capture' field

the noise became reasonable  ,even if there is still an irritating shuffle.

----------

